# Betta ~N~ Platys



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

After reading that bettas and platys are listed as "compatible" I just had to get one for a center piece. I also put in a few new plants. 

I watched intently for the 1st hour then turned the lights off for the night. So far so good! The betta even seems to be accepting the flake food even though I bought him Betta Bites just in case.

My question is.....can this situation turn ugly at any moment or would the fighting :argue: have taken place initially? So far they just look at each other curiously and otherwise ignore each other.

TIA, Kay


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

If your Siamese Fighting Fish didn't flare up and chase your platys straight away, i'm guessing that he will be fine... though, i'd still keep a good eye on him. Bettas are known to keep grudges they annoy him and there may be a bloodbath... but if so far so good, then thats cool - just make sure theres plenty of hiding spaces. 
Congratulations on your new Siamese Fighting Fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Any situation can turn bad, even an all platy tank. It should work, but anytime you mix species of fish something bad can happen.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I actually had to throw my platy in with my betta for a few minutes during an emergency. (Long story, don't ask). I didn't have another container - Because all my tetras and danios were all stuck in my spare pitchers and vases. 

The betta flared at first, and the platy just swam off and ignored it. I was keeping a very close eye on them the whole time, but they actually kept looking at eachother. The betta would swim up to the platy and look at her like he was curious, then swim off without flaring at all. I think they would have gotten along ok, but I didn't want to risk it since I was putting the platy in HIS territory.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! Everything is well so far. I have this HUGE male platy that rules the tank and I was worried about his behavior before I put the betta in because he is usually pretty aggressive with his own. 

Betta Mario (can you tell I have a 6 yr old son?) and Big Daddy Platy somehow ended up kind of tangled up in a plant together and at first I thought, "oh chit!" but then when they got out of their predicament they almost acted embarrassed!  It was cute!

Kay


----------

